# HELP!! ColorKEY and Irradiant PAR 64 LED ISSUES BEFORE A SHOW TODAY!!!!



## mtwenterprises (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am slammed with a 5 band show tonight and just got some irridiant lights. They are addressed, but constatnly storbing when all faders are down. They work otherwise. ALSO TOTALLY bafffled at the fact I had COLORKEY Par 64s as front stage wash, ( PREVIOUSLY WORKING) and readdressed them, they now WILL NOT work. The lighting is NOT my ususal gig ( I am a band idiot) so I am TOTALLY STUMPED. It mus be soemthing easy I am missing, that is not in either manual. THE FIXTURES ARE ALL DIP SWITCH MODELS if that matters. I PRAY this is an easy fix. ANY help would be great!!! I am nearing the wire on time and JUST found this website. Thanx all!


----------



## photoatdv (Dec 5, 2009)

I had the same thing happen with the strobe on a gig last year. However ours strobed ALL the time, not just when the faders were down. We finally got it working then didn't turn the system off til the end of the run.

Try every combination of power up, unplugging dmx, and short dmx runs you can thing of. Once you get it working DO NOT turn it off until the gig is over. I'd say try turning board off (leave the lights powered) and make a straight run to a single fixture. Turn the board on WITH dmx connected to start...


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds like it could be a bad DMX cable somewhere used with new fixtures. Try unplugging one cable at a time until the problem is fix and then replace the cable. Just fyi it doesn't matter where in the line the bad cable is, it can make all the data bad for all the lights on the run.

Just for further clarification start at the end of the line at the next to last fixture, unplug the DMX from it going to the last light, if the problem continues replug it and go to the next fixture further up the line. Unplug the DMX cable and if the problem continues go to the next and repeat. When you get to the fixture where you unplug the DMX and the problem stops you know which cable you have to replace (obviously the one you just unplugged). 

Hopes this works

oh it could also be as simple that you don't have the DMX line terminated. Technically you should always have the line terminated but in reality you don't always need it, if you go through everything else and the last thing you can think of is the terminator and don't have one here Make a DMX tester. is link to how to make one. But if you got one throw it on there


----------



## photoatdv (Dec 5, 2009)

Either those irradiant (or any other brands from that OEM) are super sensitive to DMX problems... or there's something goofy with them. As I said out problems were nuts... we tried 2 different units individually with different dmx cables going to 2 different consoles and had the same problem with each combination.


----------

